# RV Fifth Wheel



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Sold RV. Have Curt 20k lb. fifth wheel hitch for sale. 4 years old, like new. $250.00 Also Class 5 receiver hitch, $100.00
Send PM for more details.
Rockport area
Thanks
BJ


----------



## jtsgear (Oct 12, 2008)

*Hitch*

Interested in your hitch....would you mind sending a pic or two along with details please?? I'm driving a 2010 Ford F250 so want to assure fit / function....thank you.....


----------

